# Care tips for Ludwigia palustris



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Need advice on how to grow _Ludwigia palustris_. Have it planted in a shallow water newt tank. I found these growing in a similar habitat in a city park. How dependent are these on sunlight?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Go to the Plant Finder: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=121&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, does anyone have any real experience with this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I do and agree with what the Plant Finder says. In a nutshell, it's very easy to grow. The high light and nutrient conditions many of us provide will keep it looking redder, lusher and larger. It grows all over the place and is often overlooked even though it's definitely no slouch in the looks department. If the light is strong enough, it can even grow leaves that look much like those of _L. brevipes_, though you'll likely never see that in an aquarium.


----------

